# Bachelorette - Ashley Hebert - all episodes



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Anyone watching?

I wasn't planning on watching since I'm a guy and prefer watching The Bachelor (have lots more women to look at ). However, from the sneak peak (which is edited very well, as always), maybe I will sort of watch it only for the travel footage. I haven't been to Thailand and it's been a long time since I've been to Hong Kong and Taiwan.

Drunk Tim was hillarious. I'm very surprised that Ashley gave a rose to the masked guy. What a weirdo. It sure looks like Bentley is going to turn out to be the show villain.

On Jimmy Kimmel, later that night:


Spoiler



She had a semi-funny reaction to/made a face when Bentley was mentioned.


At least Ashley seems more interesting and exciting than Meredith.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

JP is the winner, and Ryan P will be the next Bachelor.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Could they have shown more spoilers in the scenes from upcoming episodes? It looked like some of the scenes were from the final 2 or 3 shows.


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

She's a definite drama queen.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I wasn't going to watch but I always like the first episode and I got sucked in again.

My problem with Ashley is that she's pretty boring. And cute at best (ala Jillian). I wish it were Chantal O'Brien!


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> My problem with Ashley is that she's pretty boring. And cute at best (ala Jillian). I wish it were Chantal O'Brien!


Really? She doesn't seem _that_ boring. Meredith was boring and that was about when I mostly stopped watching Bachelorette.

Haha about Chantal. Hmm, we'd see her getting really bloated again.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)




----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

My favorite part of the preview is that is seems many of the guys came on the show looking for Emily!

Ouch!

I can't blame them for being disappointed. Emily was WAY hotter than most of the women who go on that show....10x Hotter than the other two finalists.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

I don't know who the winner is, or whether this would be a spoiler or not - but just in case...

I read this re JP:


Spoiler



Apparently he looks a lot like a former boyfriend who died just before she went away to be on the Bachelor.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Anyone watching? I only watched bits of pieces of the 5/30 ep like the 1st date, the spots w/Bentley and a few others as I'm not really into this show. I'm still blown away that she kept the masked guy. I too would be pissed if I were sent home while the masked guy remained.

I also saw this story about the June 6th ep:


Spoiler




'Bachelorette's' Chris Harrison: Bentley 'crossed the line,' 'almost shut down production'


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I wasn't going to watch, because I never really liked Ashley on the Bachelor and didn't think she was that cute, but then I heard stuff about the first episode that intrigued me so I got caught up.

The mask thing is bizarre! Can't believe she is keeping him around and that he is wearing the mask all the time. Can't he just wear it when she is around? Bizarre.

After the first episode, she didn't give Bentley a rose until last. Before she did, I was thinking, "Finally, a girl with some sense who is going to avoid drama." And then she called his name. *sigh*

I have to say it is pretty amusing the way he is being so blatant about having no attraction to her and that he is just in it because he is competitive. Not looking forward to seeing her humiliated, though.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Am I the only one who thinks that this whole drama with Bentley is staged? The fact that he's being so open about his lack of attraction for Ashley, and he just happens to get the last rose? Just too coincidental....seems like production shenanigans to me.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I think production always decides what order the roses are handed out in.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

The thing has turned into a total train wreck. I don't understand them letting the guy play her like that. They have historically thrown people off of the show for not acting up to certain standards. This guy is opening making fun of the girl and then joking about hurting her feelings and lying to her.

"I know I'm going to make her cry... I hope my hair looks ok." 

Did Jerry Springer take over production of this show?


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Bentley is a tool, but he was also edited into oblivion.

The worst things he said were said off-camera, and you could often hear the mid-sentence edits.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

The mask thing reminds me of a show Fox did back in 2003 called Mr. Personality. Man, that was a stupid show.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I think Ashley was a bit of a dope with Bentley. She had info up front that he planned to leave after a few weeks. She confronts him and he tells her he is on the same page with her about feeling something for each other. The next morning he shows up and says he's leaving, coincidentally a few weeks into the show. After giving her a BS story, she says she still believes him. Jeez, put two and two together.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Maybe Jeff should have left the mask on. Kinda funny that the first time she sees his face, he gets sent home. Her reaction when he took it off was pretty funny too, just like "Oh, ok."


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

There's a reason why she single. She's incredibly immature. Acts like a school girl. Major turn off. And then cries over a friggin' roast! That guy was an idiot for apologizing!


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

This is the first time I've watched this show. I find it very irritating when she says, "I've come up with something for us to do." or "I've invited so and so famous person to join us." I'm pretty sure that the producers arranged for that roast host person to be there. I'm pretty sure that the producers arranged the dinner out on the water at the casino, but she seems to be taking all the credit for being so creative and wonderful. It's driving me batty.

Plus, after having spoken to someone for all of about 2 hours he broke her heart? WTF? Maybe I'm old and jaded, but who the hell gets that attached to someone that quickly? Especially when you've been warned that he is a bad boy? Ridiculous.

If I continue to watch, it's only going to be so I can laugh at how immature and silly she is (although some of the guys are pretty goofy too). Bentley was at least honest that he was in it for the competition. I don't see how all of these guys can be in for "love," no matter what they say.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

It thought it was kind of funny that the text message warnings about Bentley came from Michelle Money.

I missed the Jimmy Kimmel spot w/Ashley after the show but it looks like I found it at 



.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

I thought Ames was a dud, but he turns out to be quite charming. I think the "I've been to 70 countries, all at the last minute" thing will disqualify him, though.

Constantine has nothing to offer.

Ashley's insistence that Bentley was "the one", despite 1) being warned that he was there for promotional purposes only and would leave quickly, and 2) Bentley leaving quickly, is quite alarming. The _only_ thing Bentley offered her was aloofness, then unavailability. Is it that easy?

And...


Spoiler



Just in case you weren't 100% sure that the producers of this show are cruel and exploitive, here comes Bentley again!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I said it before. Her immaturity is a huge turn-off. 

And does anyone see the hatred towards Ryan P? I don't. He also reminds me of Ryan Stiles (from Whose Line Is It Anyway?).


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I really didn't like Ames for some reason. Maybe his big forehead. After the date, I thought he was pretty cool. Felt bad for West. Normally, the bachelor or bachelorette can eliminate people sort of blamelessly--"Three have to go today. I'm so sorry! I would keep you all if I could! Damn the producers!"--but with her being allowed to decide how many go, it makes it more of a slam on West. She was that sure he wasn't the one.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Ryan's positivity is being interpreted negatively by his bros. Nothing new there. After the first episode, I picked him to be the next Bachelor (with JP winning). I still think that's a possibility.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Ashley was briefly on Leno the other night. I think http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xj...y-leno-bachelorette-ashley-hebert-part-1_news is the first part.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Bentley went to my high school and graduated a few years ahead of me. I took a picture of his senior year book photo and will try to remember to post it here later.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

rrrobinsonjr said:


> My favorite part of the preview is that is seems many of the guys came on the show looking for Emily!
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> I can't blame them for being disappointed. Emily was WAY hotter than most of the women who go on that show....10x Hotter than the other two finalists.


Chantel was the hottest, but it is all a matter of perspective.

The obsession with Bentley shows exactly why Ashley will never be romantically happy. The guys she likes are ******s and the guy she will end up with will get his heart broken by her. I agree with those saying she is immature.

Still, she has a dancer's body which is nice to look at and I want to see what is left in store for this train wreck.



Spoiler



I heard a rumor that Bentley will be back. Should be fun.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Shaunnick said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a rumor that Bentley will be back. Should be fun.


I thought they outright stated that at the end of last weeks episode in the previews.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I thought they outright stated that at the end of last weeks episode in the previews.


I didn't watch those. My girlfriend is the one who tipped me off that was supposed to happen.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Shaunnick said:


> I didn't watch those. My girlfriend is the one who tipped me off that was supposed to happen.


It didn't and that pissed me off!


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

gossamer88 said:


> It didn't and that pissed me off!


I laughed myself silly last night. As the show went on my girl kept waiting for it to happen, and then of course it didn't. Then they show the previews for next week and she said she was going to stop watching because she can't take producer's b******t anymore. Then this morning she told me she can't wait to see next week's episode.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Shaunnick said:


> I laughed myself silly last night. As the show went on my girl kept waiting for it to happen, and then of course it didn't. Then they show the previews for next week and she said she was going to stop watching because she can't take producer's b******t anymore. Then this morning she told me she can't wait to see next week's episode.


She's a glutton for punishment...like I am! I'll be there next week.

But I'll be most looking forward to is the 'Men Tell All' reunion episode. What would be hilarious if he's one of the final two!!


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

They are stealing the Redemption Island idea.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

This chick just irritates the pee out of me. She's just so dense when it comes to relationships. It is clear to see that she wants to be the beacon of light that makes Bentley change his bad ways. It's so cliche and so sickening to watch that it makes me want to scream. How old is she any way? This is a phase I went through when I was about 15 and I was a late bloomer.

So why didn't you just call? You should've just called. Duh! A free trip to Hong Kong! Who in their right mind would pass that up? Plus, he gets to dump on her again.

She's just ignorant and annoying and I can't believe that I'm not only still watching, but I'm watching it damn near live because I can't wait for the next totally stupid thing she does.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

For crying out loud!!! I'd like to know how many freaking times she said Bentley's name after he dumped her again.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

She has to be the most immature 26 yr old I've ever seen!! So awesome how the remaining men turned on her.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I don't watch this show but the woman was on Jimmy Kibble last night. I got the distinct feeling that they picked her for The Bachelorette because she's not the sharpest tool in the drawer and she might make for good TV.

Sad.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Wow, the editing of last week's "next week on the Bacherlorette" was misleading! They really wanted us to believe that Bentley was coming back into the game.

And Ashley, my goodness. You are finally through with Bentley, you told him "F you" on camera, you told everybody you're done with him. But only _after_ he told you to soldier on without him.

Speaking of the "F you" comment; that was so different in tone than everything else she said that I assume it was taped after she had seen some of the show.

This is only my second season of The Bachelorette, but I assume that it is by far the worst. It couldn't possibly be any worse than this, couuld it?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

MNoelH said:


> For crying out loud!!! I'd like to know how many freaking times she said Bentley's name after he dumped her again.


#drink


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

InterMurph said:


> Speaking of the "F you" comment; that was so different in tone than everything else she said that I assume it was taped after she had seen some of the show.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

As promised here is Bently's Senior High School picture from 2000.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

InterMurph said:


> And Ashley, my goodness. You are finally through with Bentley, you told him "F you" on camera, you told everybody you're done with him. But only after he told you to soldier on without him.
> 
> This is only my second season of The Bachelorette, but I assume that it is by far the worst. It couldn't possibly be any worse than this, could it?


She was obviously waiting for _him_ to make the decision whether he wanted her or not. Sheesh! I was pretty worried when he made the comment about her coming to Utah if this season doesn't work out for her, and that she'd latch on that as a new "dot-dot-dot".

I've watched a few seasons of Bachelor/ette (since Jason Mesnick was on) and have to agree with you about this season. I find myself fast-forwarding through many of the scenes; have these been the most boring "dates" ever, or is it just me?? Ashley is so whiny and immature that it's hard to care about the big "decisions" she has to make.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

There's something weird about Ames (aside from the pink pants he wore last night). I just can't put my finger on what it is. Hopefully that's the end of the Brad/Emily saga. Ugh.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

mcb08 said:


> There's something weird about Ames (aside from the pink pants he wore last night). I just can't put my finger on what it is. Hopefully that's the end of the Brad/Emily saga. Ugh.


Must have been that hit he took to the head. Still has the space-cadet-doeesn't-know-where-he-is look.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

mcb08 said:


> There's something weird about Ames (aside from the pink pants he wore last night). I just can't put my finger on what it is. Hopefully that's the end of the Brad/Emily saga. Ugh.


i think he's a little crazy. is he the portfolio manager. he said he has whiteboards around his house with math problems.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

andyw715 said:


> Must have been that hit he took to the head. Still has the space-cadet-doeesn't-know-where-he-is look.


I don't know-he's a mouth-breather for sure-but I have to admit he's grown on me-I was rooting for him Monday night and got a little worried that he was not going to get the last rose! 
I will be interested to see his family!


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

I think Ryan was suffering from what I call the Ashley Syndrome.

He was crushed, and totally heartbroken, despite not having a one-on-one date until the very end.

All she offered him was unavailability. So maybe it should be called the Bentley Syndrome.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

It looks like interesting in this show is waning. Not surprising, considering how boring Ashley is. I still can't figure out how Ames made it as far as he did.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Lamest hometown dates ever?

Ben F. talks an awful lot about how open he is with his emotions. JP is simply open with his emotions.

I feel bad for Ames, but come on, there's no way a man so substantial has a future with a woman so insubstantial.

I loved JP's bar mitzvah portrait.



Spoiler



So Ashley's sister can't be talking about JP, can she? Is Ashley going to ruin things with JP the same way she did with Brad? Why am I much more excited about Bachelor Pad than the remaining episodes of The Bachelorette?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I gave up. Ashley is the worse Bachelorette ever! And that's saying a lot!

I will watch the Men Tell All episode just to see if Bentley has the cojónes to show up.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Hoping for Emily as next Bachelorette.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

InterMurph said:


> JP is the winner, and Ryan P will be the next Bachelor.


The above is from post #2 on this thread.

My chances took a big hit when Ryan left so early; how can one be the next Bachelor if one doesn't even make Final Island Resort?

Answer: a dramatic return to the Final Island Resort, to file a motion of reconsideration with the judge! Motion denied, but now Ryan is fully qualified!

Ashley seemed less insanely insecure this episode, particularly when Constantine ditched her. Good on him.

I continue to miss the appeal of Ben F. The only spark I have seen was in the toe-kissing credits sequence.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

The producers of these reality shows need to stop letting people come back. Once you are gone, you don't get a second shot at the prize. If you think someone deserves another chance, bring them back as the next bachelor or bachelorette.
On Survivor or Big Brother, unless all the contestants are "all stars", no one that has been on the show previously should return to that season or future seasons.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

I haven't really been watching and missed at least or week or two because of my moving from WA to CA.

I found the wedding photo shoot from a few weeks ago to be hilarious.

I'm in the middle of the Men Tell All special that was on Sunday and the promo for Bachelor Pad was good. It looks like the 2nd season of Bachelor Pad will be a hilarious train wreck. I can't wait!


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

InterMurph said:


> JP is the winner, and Ryan P will be the next Bachelor.


Halfway home.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

cwerdna said:


> I'm in the middle of the Men Tell All special that was on Sunday and the promo for Bachelor Pad was good. It looks like the 2nd season of Bachelor Pad will be a hilarious train wreck. I can't wait!


Just as I suspected, that a-hole Bentley didn't show up.

I watched GMA to see who she picked. Lance Armsrong will be bored to tears after a couple of months. And that Kat Von D is a biatch!


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

I believe that JP is in love with Ashley. I'm just not sure why. I imagine there will be a "they have decided to part ways, but love and support each other" announcement in the next few months.

I never believed that Ben F was in love with Ashley. I can't believe he got down on bended knee, despite Ashley's grim facade. I can't believe she left him down there for so long. And I simply can't believe that he was so stunned to be rejected.

And I sincerely hope that Ben F is not the next Bachelor; that season could be even worse than the one we just suffered through.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I wouldn't mine seeing Ames as the next Bachelor. Just for the sheer train wreck it would be. He really is an awkward doofus!


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Let me be the first to predict the date they tell People Magazine or some other rag magazine that they "just weren't right for each other...things were a bit too rushed...."blah blah blah.

I'm predicting it's all over on......October 15. That way neither has to deal with the upcoming holiday gatherings and present giving etc.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I don't watch this show - never been a fan of gang dating - but I caught a couple minutes of this woman on JKL. She seems like a dipsh*t.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Ashley's divorced sister is bitter and didn't want Ashley to be happy so she had to rain on her parade. She knew JP was the one Ashley was going to choose and tried to ruin it for her. The only thing I would ever tell my sister about her fiance is that it is what she wants that matters. 

I'm not surprised Ben got down on one knee and proposed. That's what would be good TV so the producers convinced him he should. 

I do hope Ames won't be the next bachelor. He is too good for that. 

Constantine will prob. be the next Bachelor.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

RGM1138 said:


> I don't watch this show - never been a fan of gang dating - but I caught a couple minutes of this woman on JKL. She seems like a dipsh*t.


She? Basically every single participant since the very first Bachelor/ette.

And yes I've watched a few seasons of this drek when they first started.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

I think Ashley's sister just wanted to be the center of attention. She probably thought that Ashley would respond by saying, "Oh, thank you so much for saving me! I am so grateful for your keen insight!"

The irony of the sister telling Ashley that Ashley shouldn't go with her gut instinct, and should instead be rational? The sister was going on a gut instinct, based on 10 minutes of time with JP.

In my mind, Constantine would be just as bad as Ben F. But it seems like Constantine was angling for Bachelorhood when he ditched Ashley on the Final Island.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Alfer said:


> She? Basically every single participant since the very first Bachelor/ette.
> 
> And yes I've watched a few seasons of this drek when they first started.


Well, ya got me there.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

I personally thought the sister was right. I didn't like J.P. throughout most of the show. He was a whiny little baby about her "seeing" other guys. He signed up knowing how it was and then *****ed and complained and whined to the point that she gave him what I thought was a mercy rose a few weeks ago because he was crying about how hard the day had been when he saw her with two other guys. He even got to wear the tails in that group date while the other two had to dress up like dorks.

Ben was right. He said all the right things about J.P. being a good guy, I hope you'll be happy with him, etc. He was just kind of made to look the fool and she was being a tool by saying I don't want it to end this way. When he said something about good things like this have to come to a bad end, I whooped.

This was the first time I'd watched this show and I don't think I'll watch again.

I assume that it's not nearly as ugly when the Bachelor is the one picking. I suppose he has to put himself out on a ledge by proposing and risking a "no," but only from one woman. It was brutal watching and knowing that two guys were going to go out on the ledge and one was definitely going to be turned down. She held all the cards and there was gonna be some ugly no matter what.

I've been wanting to say this all season too: WOW! She is bowlegged! At first I just thought her momma didn't teach her how to close her legs. After a while I figured out that she's just extremely bowlegged. She also walks with her toes pointed outward which accentuates the condition.


----------



## maggie2101 (Feb 22, 2003)

MNoelH said:


> I personally thought the sister was right. I didn't like J.P. throughout most of the show. He was a whiny little baby about her "seeing" other guys. He signed up knowing how it was and then *****ed and complained and whined to the point that she gave him what I thought was a mercy rose a few weeks ago because he was crying about how hard the day had been when he saw her with two other guys. He even got to wear the tails in that group date while the other two had to dress up like dorks.
> 
> Ben was right. He said all the right things about J.P. being a good guy, I hope you'll be happy with him, etc. He was just kind of made to look the fool and she was being a tool by saying I don't want it to end this way. When he said something about good things like this have to come to a bad end, I whooped.
> 
> ...


HA! I have been thinking that all season as well...bowlegged for sure.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

RGM1138 said:


> I don't watch this show - never been a fan of gang dating - but I caught a couple minutes of this woman on JKL. She seems like a dipsh*t.


OMG-+1,000,000 - and does she know any other adjectives besides "good?"  I feel good-this is good-the food is good-his kisses are good-good, good, good-BLEAH!  GEEZ!


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Just got caught up. I am going to go out on a limb and predict that this couple makes it. They will get married and have a child at least.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Tracy said:


> Just got caught up. I am going to go out on a limb and predict that this couple makes it. They will get married and have a child at least.


Nope..no way...I still predict in typical Bach fashion they will be done and over with before the holidays.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I'll see you on New Year's Eve, Alfer, and you can buy me a drink.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Lol!


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Bachelorette's Ashley Hebert Weds J.P. Rosenbaum:
http://tv.yahoo.com/news/bachelorettes-ashley-hebert-weds-j-p-rosenbaum-231500547-us-weekly.html


> Bachelorette Ashley Hebert finally got her happily ever after!
> 
> The ABC reality star -- who famously dated both Brad Womack and Ben Flajnik in 2011 -- married her Bachelorette pick, J.P. Rosenbaum, Dec. 1 in an outdoor ceremony in Pasadena, Calif., Us Weekly has confirmed.
> 
> ...


----------

